# Eureka Mignon MK2 Hopper mod



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

So after purchasing a Mignon from this forum last week and managing to snag 15cm of spare acrylic pipe from @Juba as well I have improvised a new hopper for the grinder.

I've had to cut a notch in the back of the pipe so that it neatly slots into the top of the grinder. Ive found that the tube now sits more snugly on the little 'shelf' that the original hopper was meant to sit on. I discovered this shelf became a place for half ground beans to hop on to, so immediately the retention has dropped because of that.

As for the top, I ordered a silicone funnel for £5 from Amazon and proceeded to butcher it, the rings in the design meant there was one that was the right size for tube and so it stretches over nicely and doesn't need fixing to the tube in any way. Also, as with the camera lens cover mods I've seen elsewhere, the funnel allows you tap the top with an open palm and any coffee left in the chute neatly falls out.

All in all pretty happy! All I want do now is source either a metal or hardwood weight but I've found that the size I need seems pretty hard to get hold of so I will have to see. The Hario shot glass there at the moment just stops anything falling into the tube.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> All I want do now is source either a metal or hardwood weight


You need exactly what the apprentice was sent out for ... a long one.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Great improvisation. Looks the business! Are you single dosing with it? If so I would maybe make it a bit shorter.


----------

